# E60 just drove by



## sb540 (Jan 25, 2002)

So sitting here at work looking out the window at Anacapa St in Santa Barbara while I talk on the phone, I just saw the E60 drive by. No mistake. It was the black one with the tape on the front and rear lights, just like I have seen pictures of in the various mags and websites.

So, I called Jon Shaf and there was no answer. The only possible conclusion is that he must have been driving it.


----------



## tpham (Feb 13, 2003)

What was your first impression? 

Gotta have your dig cam in the drawer, Paul. 

Cheers,
TP.


----------



## sb540 (Jan 25, 2002)

*First impression?*

Well it was a very quick look as it drove by, but I guess my first impressions were;

1. I could already see swirl marks in the black paint.

2. It does not really look like a BMW to me. I hate to say it, especially since I will probably end up buying one at some point, but from the side it reminds me of an Altima.

3. The wheels look too small. But, of course, that is something that can be fixed in hurry once we actually get our hands on one.

If I had the digital here at work I would have given chase.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

HEY SHAFER!!!

Fess up dammit! 

Chris


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Dangitt!

I started work late today, as I do every thursday after my
day off... 

Been burried ever since I got here.



SB is a very popular destination for the crew at BMW's
Engineering & Testing facility just to the South of us.

I used to see E46 M3's all the time before the launch.

I always keep my digicam in my car, ready for 'em!
:thumbup:


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

I saw the new e60 last week in Los Angeles going south on Laurel Canyon Blvd towards Sunset Blvd. It was disguised with tape and had a weird contraption on one of the wheels, but it was definitely the new 5 series.


----------

